# Hello



## Ronman7a (Jan 26, 2019)

New member here 
Looking for objective opinions


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there. Welcome. 

The way TAM logistics works, after you post in this forum, you need to wait a while for the system to give you permission to access other forums. Hope we can help you.


----------



## Ronman7a (Jan 26, 2019)

how long?


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome to TAM.

You might want to change your screen name from your email address.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@[email protected]

You should not use your email address as your user name here. You don't want thousands of people to have your email address.

Pick a new name, post it here and I will change your account name.


----------

